# Im considering a skunk can any one share some info for me?



## Cat&Dean (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi all we are thinking about getting one of these, so my Q's are as follows!! 
Where do you keep them? Are they caged or free roaming?
What do you feed them?
Do they moult?
Are they very destructive?
Can you walk them??
Good with kids?
Ect Ect!! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bonza (Aug 16, 2009)

Cat&Dean said:


> Hi all we are thinking about getting one of these, so my Q's are as follows!!
> Where do you keep them? Are they caged or free roaming?
> What do you feed them?
> Do they moult?
> ...


I know someone with a skunk,
they keep him in the spare room which has been made skunk proof, and he has to watch him all the time because they are realy inquisitive so will just topple over a wardrobe just to look behind it:lol2:

i assume you can walk them but probberbly in a harness due to their wandering tendencies. My friend did touch train his skunk and he did pick it up quick


----------



## Cat&Dean (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh lol, thanks, theyre nosey then!!!


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

Well I'm currently typing with my left hand as April my skunk has decided my right hand serves well as a pillow... skunk's are headstrong, bossy and usually get what they want.

As for your questions:
My whole house
Free roaming
90% veg 5%fruit 5%protein
Not really the odd tail hair maybe
YES!
If trained yes
Generally yes but they don't appreciate being pulled about by them


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Cat&Dean said:


> Hi all we are thinking about getting one of these, so my Q's are as follows!!
> Where do you keep them? Are they caged or free roaming?
> What do you feed them?
> Do they moult?
> ...


All ours live in the house with us, some are more litter trained than others.
Omnivorous diet, 85-90% fruit and veg, 10% protein NO GRAPES!
Once a year they'll moult out, guard hairs first then the undercoat.
They can be very destructive 
Don't walk ours but some people do.
They can bite, some of ours have an annoying habit of nipping your feet hustling for food or attention.

More info here, here and here.


----------



## Cat&Dean (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks very much for all the info, am goiing to read it all now!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Cat&Dean said:


> Hi all we are thinking about getting one of these, so my Q's are as follows!!
> Where do you keep them? Are they caged or free roaming?
> What do you feed them?
> Do they moult?
> ...


one at home free ranging in whole flat although my ones at work are kept in large enclosure wouldnt recomend anything less than 10ftX6ft even then larger is better.

again 90%vegetables 5% protein 5% fruit with a little roughage (eg pasta or rice)

they do moult once a year and it does stick to everything like dogs hairs but longer lol

they can be extremly destructive imagine a toddler with claws and teeth!

although none of mine are harness trained, ive heard of people walking them.

they can be good with kids but wont tolerate being pulled about.

thats very basic info and if your still interested there are many many threads about skunks on here to research about : victory:
also .... as fixx has said for some reason every skunk ive met has a foot fetish lol
stu


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Bonza said:


> he has to watch him all the time because they are realy inquisitive so will just topple over a wardrobe just to look behind it


What the hell? Is it some kind of giant super skunk? Ours could never topple a wardrobe over!


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

I always forget you've got the one at home now Stu!!

We walk ours, but took us ages to find harnesses that fit, as skhnks are such an odd wedge shape! All rabbit, ferret and dog harnesses are either too big on the neck or too small on the body. We found that the lizard harnesses work well.

And you have to watch them while you're out, as one of ours likes to eat stones!!

Also, if you decide to get one and walk it in public areas, make sure they have their canine distemper jab first because they can catch it and you don't know for sure that other people have had their dogs done.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Talk To The Animals said:


> And you have to watch them while you're out, as one of ours likes to eat stones!!


Ours likes to try and eat stones too.


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

She ate a slug once before I could stop her. Nice.

You can train the dogs to let you take stuff out of their mouths, or drop things, but once a skunk has got something, there's no going back!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Talk To The Animals said:


> She ate a slug once before I could stop her. Nice.
> 
> You can train the dogs to let you take stuff out of their mouths, or drop things, but once a skunk has got something, there's no going back!!


Yes i will second that one :gasp::lol2:


----------

